# Identify Recording?



## marcher

We played this back in HS (~12 years ago) but I cannot remember the name of it. Can any one identify it for me?

Much thanks!

Bump me to another group if needed.


----------



## Didnasker

Do you remember if it was "Canzona" by Peter Menin? Sounds good!


----------



## Didnasker

Sorry if I'm a bit late with a possible answer -- just joined the group!


----------



## Vasks

Didnasker said:


> Do you remember if it was "Canzona" by Peter Menin? Sounds good!


Yep, it's Mennin's "Canzona"


----------

